# Social Media Tips



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I'm here to give my two-cents about social media to everyone and what I've been able to do in regards to numbers and so-on. Now mind you, I don't claim to be a social media expert but I'm certainly knowledgeable about the subject and I definitely know what I'm doing.

With that said, here are my thoughts.

*Following/Followers*
Many people follow hundreds or thousands of other users in hopes of people following them back just to be "nice." This is a wasted effort and really just gets you into more trouble than it's worth. Sites like Twitter are starting to ban users for assembling a massive collection of people you follow because they know you're trying to make yourself seem more impressive than you really are. If you want to build a following on any site, you have just one possible way and that's through organic growth. You need to entice people to like/follow you. You need people that share, comment, and like your posts regardless of how crappy they really are.

*When to Post*
There's a lot of information on the web that will tell you what time(s) each social media site receives the majority of its activity. For the most part, just try to post early in the morning before people go to work, on lunch breaks, as soon as people are getting home from work, and a few hours before they go to bed. These are all of the peak times people are the most likely to jump onto their phones and begin scouring the web. Once you gain a loyal following though, you can throw all this crap out the window as people who like your content are willing to reply or share at anytime of the day.

*What to Post*
Here's the biggest mystery of all, what do you post on social media that people would even care to look at? You need to assume two things when creating all of your posts. Assume that your audience has ADHD and they're lazy. Meaning, if you post a photo, either have a short description along with it or include text within the photo itself. Post photos every-time you want to post (photos are shared more than anything on the web) on any social media account. When you create videos (I highly recommend you create one a week), make sure they're short. Like really short. Short-snappy videos get very high shares and overall feedback because they're easy for people to watch now-a-days and they can just be lazy while sitting on the couch with their smartphone.

Now I can't tell you what type of content you should be posting because that depends entirely on your industry and your target audience. But don't use social media as a way to continuously promote your latest product or new deals/services you're promoting. It's called SOCIAL MEDIA, not SELLING MEDIA. People are spammed with ads everyday, all day. So sending more ads their way does nothing as we've become numb to most ads we encounter on a daily basis. You must talk/communicate with EVERYONE that has something to say directly to you. If it's positive, share it and respond. If it's negative, respond in a polite manner and take it as criticism with a grain of salt.

When it comes to generating content, you need to do that on your own. So be consistent with two blog posts a week, take photos of your process/services, photos of your facility and employees, create videos, and ALWAYS take photos of your products (if possible).


----------



## Miguel V (Jun 6, 2013)

Great info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## igotthatshirt (Dec 10, 2013)

Great Post and Thanks. I have been looking into this within the last two weeks coming to the same conclusion. Plus I'm not about to hunt down people on twitter, not worth my time. FB is fine and a few others. I look at it this way, if I can't have fun doing it then I don't want to do it.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Good share - nice info


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of great info. Thank you


----------

